

Ask HN: Why Firefox 21 takes more RAM? - guojh0570

I updated Firefox to 21.0 yesterday, but it seems it takes more RAM than before.<p>When I boot it, it takes 400MB memory but in fact I don't install much add-ons.<p>I want to get some solutions and wander why it happens? Something to do with memory managements?<p>I run Firefox on Mac OSX 10.8.3, I have 4GB RAM.
======
ScottWhigham
Why ask that question here? Why not somewhere like the Mozilla support forum?
It seems like you'd surely get quicker, more accurate advice from the "Firefox
Support Forum" than "Hacker _News_ ".

~~~
guojh0570
Here is Hacker News and I think people here may prefer Firefox, Chrome to
other web browsers.

And thank for your information, I will ask Firefox Support Forum later.

------
sharth
<https://areweslimyet.com/>

